# My classic & SJ setup



## standas (Mar 31, 2016)

Gaggia classic with Silvia wand - 3 hole, OPV mod, botomless PF. Mazzer SJ with mods, zebrano Heavy tamper 58,3mm. Joe Frex 50cl and 35cl white pitchers. And some flowers for fiancée.









after update to Izzo ViVi :


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up should be able to get some good shots from that. Had same myself for a while.


----------



## cavem01 (Oct 3, 2015)

standas said:


> View attachment 23190
> 
> 
> Gaggia classic with Silvia wand - 3 hole, OPV mod, botomless PF. Mazzer SJ with mods, zebrano Heavy tamper 58,3mm. Joe Frex 50cl and 35cl white pitchers. And some flowers for fiancée.


What SJ mods do you have?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice set up - what size lens hood is it?


----------



## standas (Mar 31, 2016)

Lens hood is I believe 58mm. Mods - clean sweep, 3D printed collar in the throat, cock tail dome cap for inside of the dose and shnozz. Actually, I made a little machine upgrade


----------

